# Like 1500 megapixel



## DeadEye (Jan 23, 2009)

Fullscreen Gigapan Viewer

  Look close at the 400 F2.8's  :er::er:

Zoom zoom zoom  ~ discuss!


----------



## craig (Jan 24, 2009)

Fascinating image! Who is responsible for it? I think the folks with the 400 2.8 missed all the creative photos that day. At least they looked cool.

Love & Bass


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 24, 2009)

Nifty,stitched together,which is to be expected...I love how several lenses are either cut in half, or seem to be see through in some sections.

I spy a Nikon D3, or maybe about 50 of them


----------



## TJ K (Jan 24, 2009)

Look at some of those setups in that center stand.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 24, 2009)

That's pretty sweet...

There are some nice set-ups around that place.

I was zooming in on the crowd, and it looks like one of the SC justices is asleep....

Zoom in behind Obama, to where Bush is sitting, and then pan a little bit more to the left.....gotta check out the hat that Bush Sr. is wearing....:lmao:

This is better than a "Where's Waldo"


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmm, what's Hillary thinking while looking where she's looking?

Really neat site.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 24, 2009)

Neato


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jan 24, 2009)

Not trying to make a comment on his politics or anything like that, but Dick Cheney bore a striking resemblance to Old Man Potter from It's a Wonderful Life.

Do they give any explanation for how they shoot these things?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, quite a lot of detail!


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Really cool!!! There are some stitching mistakes though, like on the most right flag hanging in the background


also all the cameras on the front of the media tower are cool


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice! I have four images on Gigapan, none of them as big as this though, mine are all 60 70 megapixels. Stitching images of that size is tough, every one of mine has a small fault somewhere, it usually takes a while to find it though.

gigapan: search


----------



## EhJsNe (Jan 24, 2009)

Was this taken with film?

Digital just records what it sees---therefor it would need to be many uber zoomed picture made into one---but with film its recording whats there through the optics....either way---thats amazing how clear the detail was. With a bit more zoom, youd probaly be able to read the names of the cameras them people had.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 24, 2009)

Where's Waldo??  

I spy with my little eye...

That picture could be a lot of fun.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 24, 2009)

Coldow91 said:


> Really cool!!! There are some stitching mistakes though, like on the most right flag hanging in the background



Go directly behind Dick Cheney about 4 people, notice the black lady's big goofy bow hat first, and right in front of her you'll see a man's face completely cut in half-all that remains is his mouth and chin..  It looks like his hat is there to the right..  That's a funny one.


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 24, 2009)

is this based on the microsoft photosynth application CNN was making such a big deal about?


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 24, 2009)

what camera was used?


----------



## DeadEye (Jan 24, 2009)

I see on there home page they sell some automated deal that is sort of robotic that does the work for you.


----------



## JTown (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats pretty amazing


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jan 24, 2009)

EhJsNe said:


> Was this taken with film?
> 
> Digital just records what it sees---therefor it would need to be many uber zoomed picture made into one---but with film its recording whats there through the optics....either way---thats amazing how clear the detail was. With a bit more zoom, youd probaly be able to read the names of the cameras them people had.



That's not true at all-- film has a "resolution" as well, defined by the number of grains on a given piece. That's why larger format films can record more detail, etc, and why high-ISO film with larger, therefore fewer, individual grains, record far less detail than low ISO films.


----------



## saycheese76 (Jan 25, 2009)

That's pretty cool.  Anyone ever see THIS?  9X18 film scanned and processed resulting in a single exposure 4 GIGApixel image.  Look in the gallery. I love this one.  If you go to the bottom, you can see the fence.  This one allows you to see each face in the stadium pretty well.  Quite nuts.


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 25, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Go directly behind Dick Cheney about 4 people, notice the black lady's big goofy bow hat .



That is Aretha Franklin!!
I can see Beonce and Jay-Z, Jon Bon Jovi, Al Gore, the Clinton's Bush Sr. and wife, Newt Gingritch (sp), that was cool!


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty sweet idea to get an image nobody else probably got during the Inauguration.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jan 25, 2009)

so much detail! its awesome, how do they do that? 

i want everything on that center stand


----------



## iflynething (Jan 25, 2009)

On that center stand, whats the huge Canon lens. Its at the top and second from the left, next to the black lens. It's very similar to the one on the far right side of the entire picture.

That's really amazing. I did something similar doing a panorama of downtown Charlotte, NC. I zoomed in to 135 mm and took 95 pictures and stitched them together. Enough detail to see individual leaves in office building from 1/2 mile away

~Michael~


----------



## Anoesis (Jan 25, 2009)

There is two people with medium or large format cameras. One guy is behind, on the level above obama right near a broadcast camera and some satellite dishes and the other is on the lower row on the right (facing the camera taking this picture) wearing blue. yo yo ma is snaping a shot with his iphone.   where are jay z and beyonce


----------



## EhJsNe (Jan 26, 2009)

tsaraleksi said:


> That's not true at all-- film has a "resolution" as well, defined by the number of grains on a given piece. That's why larger format films can record more detail, etc, and why high-ISO film with larger, therefore fewer, individual grains, record far less detail than low ISO films.



So....do you think this was film? Maybe not 35mm but like 120 or something? (havent got to much into 120 yet. Im still figuring out the basics of photography)


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 26, 2009)

EhJsNe said:


> So....do you think this was film? Maybe not 35mm but like 120 or something? (havent got to much into 120 yet. Im still figuring out the basics of photography)



This image was created from hundreds or thousands of images stitched together.

I have four images on gigapan that I created the same way, although none of them are as large as this one.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 27, 2009)

here is info about it

How I Made a 1,474-Megapixel Photo During President Obama&#8217;s Inaugural Address | David Bergman -- ALL ACCESS -- sports, concert, and music photographer


----------



## pm63 (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing really, there is an extremely grand, detailed photograph of such a important moment in American history, and most people are lusting after big lenses in the press stand...

Anyway, this is pretty cool. It's great to see that this can be done with any compact camera, and it's great to see such an important moment captured with such detail.


----------



## czsmola (Jan 27, 2009)

There is half a head floating there..hahahah...

look at obama then you see Bush a few rows back are the clintons then to their left about 5 people and one row back is some guy sitting there and then half of a head.. sitting there... just thought that was funny..

also aretha franklin has a goatee or well it looks like it kindof


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 28, 2009)

aretha franklin been drinking the red bull drinks or something, growing beard hair


----------



## jotan82 (Jan 28, 2009)

amazing capture (s)


----------

